
Stuff you might didn't know about CoffeeScript - callaars
http://recodes.co/stuff-you-might-didnt-know-about-coffeescript/
======
martin-adams
I found the following example to be extremely confusing:

    
    
      a = 10  
      b = 5 > a > 30
    

When I thought about it after seeing what it compiles to:

    
    
      var a, b;
    
      a = 10;  
      b = (5 > a && a > 30); 
    

I couldn't see how that statement could be true because a cannot be less than
5 while also be greater than 30.

Range checking I would assume would be:

    
    
      b = 5 < a > 30

~~~
rec
You are absolutely right!

The range check would be "`5` is less than `a` and `a` is less than `30`".
Meaning that `a` is between 5 and 30.

It's fixed now. Thanks martin-adams!

~~~
martin-adams
Glad I could help. And also noticed that you fixed the error in my version as
well - ha!

